

Use Frequent Branches to Tell a Story and Simplify Code Reviews - chj
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/use-frequent-branches-to-tell-a-story-an/240166895

======
hibikir
My team was discussing branching today, and how doing all development in
feature branches makes sense when you have a decent version control system.

We had 4 different tasks going on at once, on different parts of the system,
yet all of them in the same repo. While my task was branched, the other three
were being edited in place in a develop branch. After the code is put into a
serious test environment (cloud app and all that), we see instability. But can
we tell exactly what caused it? Not really, because we can't easily take out
each task.

Had everyone else been working on a branch, we could easily have tested
feature by feature, and see what actually introduced the instability with a
few simple commands. Instead, we have a bunch of little commits that are
mingled with each other, and the best we can do is try to imagine how the
branches should have looked like by username.

